# Your homemade tortoise enclosure?



## tortgirl123 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey guys!
Need some ideas for making a tortoise enclosure. I want to see pics of yours! And maybe the way you have everything set up in the enclosure.
All answers are appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## juli11 (Jan 5, 2014)

What kind of enclosure do you want to build? The hole room or tank for example?


----------



## tortgirl123 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nothing huge! But I want to see all pics just to get some ideas


----------



## juli11 (Jan 5, 2014)

Some of my enclosure


----------



## mcory (Jan 5, 2014)

I took an old dresser , flipped it on its back and lined it with plastic its temporary but working good until a better on can be built!


----------



## kathyth (Jan 5, 2014)

A bookcase on it's back is the base.
Frame work done and placed on top, after lighting and heat installed on the top.
Hopefully the pictures tell the story.
[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow!! That is amazing. I love this enclosure!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 5, 2014)

kathyth said:


> A bookcase on it's back is the base.
> Frame work done and placed on top, after lighting and heat installed on the top.
> Hopefully the pictures tell the story.
> [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



What a wonderful idea and I praise your creativity.


----------



## tortgirl123 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes that is great!!




kathyth said:


> A bookcase on it's back is the base.
> Frame work done and placed on top, after lighting and heat installed on the top.
> Hopefully the pictures tell the story.
> [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Where did you get those CHE fixtures? Or do they come with the CHE? Sorry if it's an obvious question, kinda new to the tort world


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm another one who turned an old dresser on it's back and lined it with a tarp. I also added wheels to it for mobility. It's not beautiful, but I have a separate reptile room so that's ok.


----------



## lucky_tortoise (Jan 5, 2014)

Love your enclosure. I am in a process of building one for my russian too. Right now he resides in a 40gal tank and I think its too small for him  




New enclosure in making 








12 hours in and about $90 so far. So not bad compared to $150 that I paid for my my glass tank.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 5, 2014)

lucky_tortoise said:


> Love your enclosure. I am in a process of building one for my russian too. Right now he resides in a 40gal tank and I think its too small for him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep those picture coming. Can wait to see when it completed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is a panorama of my pancake pairs tank. The hide can't really be seen, it is 12"x12"x2" on the right side.


----------



## julietteq (Jan 6, 2014)

Here is mine. It is working out great. Torts love it and it is easy to clean and change

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-84008.html


----------



## Liam Owen (Jan 6, 2014)

I love the encloser, especially the window!! Great idea!!


----------



## compassrose26 (Jan 6, 2014)

Really easy enclosure for my little ones. This was taken before I put a ton of sphagnum moss in the corners and around the water dish. The heat light is attached to the lid.


----------



## bellamia (Jan 6, 2014)

Just finished building this today, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jan 6, 2014)

I went from a mortar mixing tray with no top to this. Please keep in mind i havent actually "built" anything yet this is just to get our Sully Aleister into a closed chamber until i can do a real one. But it works great, lights up high enough and the 60 watt CHE is nice and low over the hide which stays at a toasty 85 degrees F and 90% humidity.

56 gallon rubbermaid tub
$40 sheet of duraplex from Lowe's. (although its thin but this stuff is expensive!!!)


----------



## DobbyRed (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi, this is a simple table I made for my 5" redfoot Dobby. Is a 24"Wx60"Lx12"H all wood table with a side in acrilic for direct sunlight.


----------



## lucky_tortoise (Jan 8, 2014)

Just competed the enclosure for my russian. I have to buy more substrate and some more live plants.

Please keep suggestions coming


----------



## jordo6668 (Jan 9, 2014)

My 4 rt's cage in the 2 pictures and the second one is my baby rt cage


----------



## lucky_tortoise (Jan 13, 2014)

Done with final phase of my enclosure (plantation) [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] my russian looks happy.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

Very nice! I love it! I like how you have the plant shelf and the piece of slate/ stone underneath the feeding bowl.


It was fun watching each step. Thanks for posting .


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 13, 2014)

Pretty simple at the moment...was going to expand it, but we're moving out of state in late April, so I'll build a bigger, better one at that point.

The enclosure, itself, I cant find a picture of, but it's like this 3' X 5' quarantine enclosure, other than being much larger (8' X 5') and not having a chicken wire lid: The next one I plan on being approx. 8' X 16'.





​This is the "Tort Cave" (no, no cool stuff ala the Bat Cave ), note bar tray converted into a water dish/soak site:




As I find the other pictures, I'll update this post, but it may show you a few possibilities.


----------

